# Αυτοβοήθεια - Αυτοβελτίωση > Αυτοβοήθεια & Υποστήριξη >  2012

## aggelikii

ακουω ακουω διαβαζω βλεπω εργα για το τι θα γινει το 2012! εχω επιρεαστει! με ενδιαφερει πολυ το θεμα αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ακριβως θα γινει... απλα καποιες φυσικες καταστροφες που θα σκοτωσουν πολυ κοσμο η το τελος για ολους? γνωριζεται τιποτα περισσοτερο η ολα αυτα περι το τελος ειναι μπουρδες και αερολογιες???

----------


## evath

τα ιδια δεν ελεγαν το 2000 με τη νεα χιλιετια? το πιθανοτερο ειναι καποιο διαφημιστικο-εμπορικο κολπο.. οτι και να γινει ομως δε μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι..

----------


## Ακροβατης

ΝΕΜΕΣΙΣ 
ΕΝ ΟΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΟΥΔΕΝ ΟΙΔΑ 
Προηγούμενο Επόμενο 
ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ 2012 ;;;;;;; 
Σάββατο, 26 Μαΐου 2007 5:46 μμ | 29 σχόλια 



Όπως μας είναι ήδη γνωστό, από τον επιστημονικό

κλάδο της αστρονομίας,

επίκειται μια συνοδός πλανητών με την Γη μας των : ΕΡΜΗΣ, ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ, ΑΡΗΣ, ΔΙΑΣ, ΚΡΟΝΟΣ, ΗΛΙΟΣ, ΣΕΛΗΝΗ, την συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία. (21/12/2012)

επομένως μιλάμε για γεγονός. Μπορούν όμως οι ανθρώπινοι νόες να φανταστούν τις επιπτώσεις αυτής της συνόδου; είμαστε πολύ μικροί ακόμα για να κατανοήσουμε τα μυστήρια του σύμπαντος.

Το τι θα συμβεί λοιπόν μας το αναφέρουν οι Ολύμπιοι

σε μήνυμα τους.

((ΣΤΗΣ /22/12/2012.)) &lt;&lt;ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΗΛΙΑΚΟ ΣΑΣ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΥΘΥΓΡΑΜΜΙΣΤΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΓΑΛΑΞΙΑ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΣΚΟΤΑΔΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΞΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΗΘΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΙΣΜΟΥ. Ο ΗΛΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΥΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΝΑΤΕΛΛΕΙ. Η ΓΑΙΑ ΘΑ ΒΙΩΝΕΙ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΚΟΛΑΣΗΣ Ο ΟΥΡΑΝΟΣ ΘΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΓΕΜΑΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΣΤΕΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΕΦΤΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΦΩΤΙΖΟΥΝ. ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟΙ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΛΕΥΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΟΤΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΚΟΛΥΜΠΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΦΩΣ . ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΖΩΑ ΘΑ ΜΕΤΑΒΛΗΘΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΦΩΤΕΙΝΕΣ ΠΗΓΕΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΦΩΤΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΦΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΚΠΕΜΠΟΥΝ. ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΔΙΑΦΑΝΟ. KATΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΗ ΒΟΜΒΑΡΔΙΣΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΒΥΣΣΟΥ ΦΩΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΜΕΤΑΒΛΗΘΕΙ Η ΜΟΡΙΑΚΗ ΔΟΜΗ ΤΟΝ ΖΩΝΤΑΝΩΝ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΘΕΣΗ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΤΑΒΟΛΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΤΟΥ. TO ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΘΑ ΑΡΑΙΩΣΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΙΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΑΕΡΙΩΔΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΛΕΣΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΜΑΤΑ. ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΑΝΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΚΗ ΦΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ. ΟΣΟΙ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΥΠΟΓΕΙΕΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΛΙΚΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΟΙ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΟΥΝ ΦΑΙΝΟΜΕΝΑ ΥΠΕΡΦΟΡΤΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΕΤΑΠΕΣΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΑΙΘΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΟΝΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΚΑ ΟΛΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ. ΘΑ ΟΞΥΝΘΟΥΝ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΕΣ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΕΙΣ, ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ Η ΟΡΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΚΟΗ. ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΟΡΑΣΗΣ, ΛΟΓΩ ΕΝΤΑΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟΥ ΦΩΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ. ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΚΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΙΣΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΟΓΝΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΥΛΛΗΠΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΟΥΣ ΝΟΕΣ. ΟΙ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΕΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΩΝ ΦΩΤΙΣΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΝΕΚΡΩΣΟΥΝ. ΤΑ ΓΗΙΝΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΠΕΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΜΗΔΕΝΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΣΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΧΟΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΑΛΗ ΡΟΗ ΤΩΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ ΓΕΓΟΝΟΤΩΝ. ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΙΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ. ΘΑ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΟΡΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΔΙΑΣΤΑΤΟΥ ΧΩΡΟΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ. ΘΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΕΙ Η ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΒΙΩΝΕΤΕ ΣΕ ΑΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ. ΘΑ ΖΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΚΑΡΙΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΏΣΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΞΙΣΟΡΡΟΠΗΘΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ. ΣΤΟΝ ΟΥΡΑΝΟ ΘΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΑ ΦΩΤΕΙΝΑ ΝΕΦΗ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ, ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΟΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥΧΡΩΜΕΣ ΦΛΟΓΕΣ ΦΩΤΙΑΣ. ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΣ ΓΑΙΑ, ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΜΕΣΗΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΥΠΕΡΒΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΟΝΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΜΠΤΗΣ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ. ΤΑ ΔΙΑΣΤΡΙΚΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΛΑΝΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΗΛΙΑΚΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥ . Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΕΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΣΜΙΚΕΣ ΓΕΦΥΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΟΥΡΑΝΙΕΣ ΟΝΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΗ ΓΑΙΑ. Η ΣΚΕΨΗ ΠΑΡΑΓΕΙ ΑΟΡΑΤΟ ΦΩΣ, ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΣΤΗ ΓΗΙΝΗ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΡΦΟΠΟΙΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΩΣ ,ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΤΟΝ ΆΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΎΠΑΡΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ. &lt;&lt;ΑΚΟΜΗ ΘΑ ΔΟΘΕΙ Η ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΑΙΑΣ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΡΙΣΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΘΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΟΥΡΑΝΙΩΝ ΣΚΑΦΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΑΝΗΤΗ ΣΑΣ, ΕΠΕΙΔΗ Η ΑΤΕΛΗΣ ΟΡΑΣΗ ΣΑΣ ΤΑ ΕΚΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΣΤΕΡΙΑ. &gt;&gt;

Tags: Αταξινόμητα 

29 σχόλια RSS Feed για αυτό το θέμα Μαΐ 26

ο/η Ζεφύρα έγραψε 

ΣΥΓΚΛΟΝΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ;
Μαΐ 26

ο/η Οδυσσέας Οδυσσέας έγραψε 

Και δεν μου λέτε βρε παιδιά! 
Πότε ξυπνάμε?
Μαΐ 26

ο/η Ζεφύρα έγραψε 

ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ!! ΤΟ 2012!!ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΟΜΩΣ***
Μαΐ 26

ο/η Viviane Colette Reymond έγραψε 

Nemenis 
Περιμένουμε . . . . 
Ελπίζουμε . . . 
Καλή συνεχεία
Μαΐ 26

ο/η ΛΙΑΝΑ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ έγραψε 

ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ...

ΤΟ ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΞΥΠΝΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΙΣ 21/12/2012. 
ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ !!!! 
ΔΗΛΑΔΗ..... ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΦΗΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ, 
ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΡΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΔΑΚΡΥΑ...
Μαΐ 26

ο/η ΛΙΑΝΑ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ έγραψε 

ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΕΦΥΡΑ...ΦΙΛΗ&amp; 
Σε αυτό το blog δεν ήρθα για να περάσω την ώρα μου γράφοντας 
ότι μου κατέβη στο κεφάλι&amp; ήρθα για να ξυπνήσω από τον λήθαργο 
όσους μπορώ ή μάλλον για να τοποθετηθώ καλυτέρα, όσοι μπορέσουν να δουν τα πράγματα και τα προμηνύματα των καιρών&amp; 
Ήξερα εκ των προτέρων ότι μπορεί να γελάσουν μαζί μου 
να κοροϊδέψουν , αλλά δεν πτοούμε&amp; ήρθα για ένα σκοπό και θα τον ολοκληρώσω. 
Αυτό που όλοι γνωρίζουμε και δεν το έχουμε ακόμη εμπεδώσει είναι ότι σε κάθε αρχή υπάρχει και ένα τέλος. Το τέλος αυτό δεν είναι ούτε η δευτέρα παρουσία ούτε κάτι ανάλογο απʼ αυτά που μας έχουν μάθει ως τώρα. 
Μονό να σκεφτείτε πως μετά από κάθε καταστροφή υπάρχει αναγέννησης. 
Το μισός και η κακία των ανθρώπων έχει περισσέψει πια !!!!! 
Δεν νομίζεις πως φτάνει πια ως εδώ και μη πρέκι; 
Η αγνωσία έχει αγγίξει τα όρια της τρέλας. Πρέπει λοιπόν να αρχίσουμε να ξαναμαθαίνουμε ή καλυτέρα μα ξαναθυμηθούμε αυτά που έχουμε ξεχάσει 
χρονιά τώρα&amp;
Μαΐ 26

ο/η Ζεφύρα έγραψε 

Το να γελάσουν δεν μας απασχολεί, άλλωστε ότι είναι έξω από αυτά που ξέρουμε φυσικό είναι να μας ξενίζει. 
Εγώ πάντως Λιάνα ξέρεις πως είμαι ανοιχτή σε απόψεις, απλώς θα ήθελα να μάθω από που είναι οι πληροφορίες!***
Μαΐ 26

ο/η giota1 έγραψε 

ειναι μια αποψη μεσα σε τοσες αποψεις που μιλανε για διαφορα γεγονοτα μεχρι και το τελος του κοσμου 
Τα παιρνω παντα σοβαρα αλλα δεν τα πιστευω ολα 
Η μαλον το μονο που πιστευω ειναι αυτο που λετε πιο πανω οτι εχει περισεψει η κακια και η υπεραντκ=ληση των ζωτικων πορων του πλανητη μας 
Πιστευω λοιπον οτι απο το μονο που κινδυνευουμε ειναι απο μας τους ιδιους
Μαΐ 26

ο/η Ζεφύρα έγραψε 

Λιάνα στην Ελλάδα που βρίσκονται οι αστροπύλες που θα ενεργοποιηθούν το 2012; είναι αλήθεια πως θα μείνουν ανοιχτές για πέντε χρόνια;***
Μαΐ 27

ο/η Μενέλαος έγραψε 

Μάγκες εγώ θα φορέσω γυαλιά οξυγονοκόλλησης και θα βγω να κάνω ηλιοθεραπεία! Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπω σε σπηλιά και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί μου το πρότειναν. Μήπως πλανιόνται οικτρά και νομίζουν ότι θέλω να μείνω εδώ με τη ξεφτιλισμένη υλική υπόσταση; Και αν καταφέρω να επιστρέψω και από κει που πιστεύω πως ήρθα, με τη σκέψη μου την έκανα με χίλια. Το μόνο που με χαλάει είναι οτί θα δω τις τετραδιαστατικές σαύρες, μάλλον πρέπει να πάρω καραμπίνα. Χο χο χο της Μαγδαληνής έχει να γίνει Μπράβο Λιάνα, συνέχισε το άρθρο.
Μαΐ 27

ο/η ΛΙΑΝΑ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ έγραψε 

ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΖΕΦΥΡΑ 
Όταν δεν χρησιμοποιούνται οι διάολοι σφραγίζονται και συλλέγουν την ενέργεια που παράγεται μέσα σε αυτούς. Ο δίαυλος ή πύλη , από τη στιγμή που δημιουργείται συνεχίζει να υπάρχει για πάντα , εκτός αν οι Ουράνιοι αποφασίσουν με τεχνολογικά μέσα την κατάργηση του, μας είπαν σε κάποιο μήνυμα οι Ολύμπιοι. 
Με λίγα λόγια οι πύλες είναι ανοιχτές ακόμη και τώρα. 
Οσο για το που βρίσκονται, είναι πάντα σε όλους τους αρχαίους ιερούς χώρους. 
Και για το 2012 από αυτά που μας έχουν πει είναι ότι θα συνδεθούμε 
με την κεντρική γαλαξιακή αυτοκρατορία.
Μαΐ 27

ο/η ΛΙΑΝΑ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ έγραψε 

ΖΕΦΥΡΑ... ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΦΙΛ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΣ ΤΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ.. 
ΠΑΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ !!!
Φεβ 26

ο/η sotiris christou έγραψε 

Γεράσιμος Καλογεράκης.έχω διαβάσει ΌΛΑ τα βιβλία του! Πρώτη φορα μπαίνω σε αυτό το blog και πραγματικά χαίρομαι που υπάρχουν κι άλλοι Έλληνες που ξέρουν
Ιου 29

ο/η ΛΙΑΝΑ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ έγραψε 

Χαίρομαι Χρήστο που τον γνωρίζεις κι εσύ..! 
Είναι και πολύ καλός φίλος μου!!
Νοε 8

ο/η giota έγραψε 

re paidia ta xete paiksei mou fainetai..simera ginetai mia sizitisi gi auto to thema kai stin ekpompi tou xardavela ston alter...to thewrw paralogo na exoun vrei tin imera tis sunteleias tou kosmou gia alli mia fora,kai oxi mono exoun to thrasos na vgazoun stin epifaneia tetoia themata kai na tromokratoun ton kosmo alla tous pisteuoume kai apo panw par olo pou to kanoun kathe xrono se diaforetiki imerominia...emeis i nea genia tha prepei na epanastatoume se tetoies antilipseis kai thewries...i sunteleia tou kosmou tha ginei kapoia stigmi pou kanenas mas dn tha to perimenei!as eimaste ligo anoixtomualoi...dn einai dunaton auto to prama na to upostirizoume emeis...!parakalw mn ta pisteuete..
Νοε 9

ο/η ΛΙΑΝΑ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ έγραψε 

Αρχικά, θα ήθελα να μάθω πάνω στο τι βασίζεστε και αμφισβητείται τα όσα αναφέρονται. Το έχετε ψάξει το θέμα? Έχετε μελετήσει κάτι? Έχετε κάποιες πληροφορίες από καίριες πηγές που να αναιρούν κάτι τέτοιο? Ας πάρουμε την εκδοχή ότι τίποτε από όλα αυτά δεν θα συμβεί.. Όποτε όλα καλά? Εάν ο νους σας είναι μέχρι εκεί, χωρίς σωστή αναζήτηση και σκάψιμο μέσα σας, όλα ωραία.. Αν, αν λέω, συμβεί, τότε τι γίνετε? Και επειδή «Εν οίδα, ότι ουδέν οίδα», «φυλάω τα ρούχα μου για να έχω τα μισά». Μάλλον κάποιοι ακόμη, δεν μυήθηκαν στα Ελευσίνια μυστήρια. 
Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, μιλώ για την Έλευση Νοώς!
Νοε 10

ο/η ΛΙΑΝΑ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ έγραψε 

Έπειτα ποιος μίλησε για ολική καταστροφή? 
Για αναβάθμιση μιλάμε, μιας και το ρημάδι το μυαλό μας δουλεύει μόνο με το 3%. 
Πολλά κοιτάμε αλλά ποσά βλέπουμε πραγματικά? Είναι πραγματικότητα αυτά που κοιτούμε? Είμαστε σε θέση να τα δούμε όταν το ίδιο το DNA μας, από μόνο του μας καθιστά ανίκανους να κατανοήσουμε τον κόσμο γύρω μας?
Ιαν 3

ο/η Κολεσκας Χρηστος έγραψε 

Sigoura kati prokeitai na ginei to 2012,alla min fantasteitai gia deutera parousia,autes einai skepseis siwnistikwn kuk- 
lwn pou den mas afora,egw ws Ellhnas,pisteuontas stous progonous mas pisteuw akradanta oti telika tha epikratisoun 
oi aristoi kai autoi den einai alloi para oi fuletikws anwteroi opws emeis oi AREIOI,pisteuw se auta pou eipan o mega- 
los filosofoi ths arxaiothtos,Swkraths,Platwn,ws kai auti i filosofos Ypatia,pou dolofonithike apo tous xristianous,oi 
opoioi den einai allo alla parakladi twn ebraiwn siwnistwn.auta exw na pw pros to paron,to mellon as me krinei,tha 
imoun anohtos ean den pisteua stous Theous twn progonwn mas.Telika mporw na rwtisw:giati autoktonise o Periklis 
Giannopoulos;itan toso xazos i toso polu ethnikistis; 
to E-MAIL mou einai [email protected],tha eimai stin diathesi pantos,pantws na gnwrizete oti pisteuw sthn 
AREIA FYLH kai eimai ETHIKOSOSIALISTIS. 
KOLESKAS XRHSTOS 
politeiologos-dimosiologos 
euxaristw
Μαρ 8

ο/η Poem έγραψε 

k ti tha ginei meta to 2012?tha zisume?k an pragmati isxioun auta opos lete tote ti ginete me ti thriskia mas?ta ipovathmizume ola?????
Ιου 15

ο/η ΑΣΤΡΟ έγραψε 

PEDIA GEIA SAS EPEIDI ETIXE NE MPW STO BLOG ME ENDIEFERE NA DO TI LENE KAPOIOI GIA TO HLIAKO MAS SISTIMA DIOTI EIMAI ASTRONOMOS KAI EIDA TO BLOG POU GRAFEI TI THA GINEI TO 2012. EPEIDI GNORIZW GIA AUTA TA PRAGMATA EXW SPOUDASEI KAI TA PARATIRW POLI SIXNA AYTO POU LENE OTI THA EYRHIGRAMISTOUN OI PLANITES EINAI SXEDON ALITHEIA 60% EXW NA SAS PW OMOS OTI DEN EINAI OLA ALITHEIA AYTA POU LENE NA MIN TA PISTEYTE OLA DEN EINAI MONO 1 FORA POU OLOI OI PLANITES BIKAN SE MIA SEIRA EXOUN GINEI POLLES FORES GIA AYTO SAS LEO.
Αυγ 10

ο/η sangilagr έγραψε 

http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&amp;;sl=auto&amp;tl=el&amp;u=http% 3A%2F%2Fnachrichten.t-online.de%2Fc%2F19%2F64%2F04%2F94%2F19640494.html

καλησπέρα, σας στέλνω αυτήν την ιστοσελίδα για να διαβάσετε το τι γραφουν η γερμανικές \"ιδιδις\" όσο αφορά 2012 και ηλιακή κύκλοι
Οκτ 20

ο/η ?2012?ti 9a ginei?...? έγραψε 

9elw na dw ti 9a ginei re paidia merikoi lene oti 9a er9ei o nibirou(panhths...:D)kai 9a mas katastrepsei...,9a gurisoun oi 2 polu tis GHS kai 9a exei kruo ekei p exei zestei kai ekei p exei zestei 9a exei kruw....(kai kati akuro:blepw ton Hardabela kai lene diafora oti uparxei zwh ston arh p to exoun dei me doruforo,oti eixan dei ston olympo enw uptameno disko p paei pio grhgora kai apo enan elika elikopterou,oti sti rwsia episeis brhkan eiptameno disko polu pio megalo(dusko)apo tou olumpou...)TELIKA 9ELW NA MA9W TI 9A GINEI!!!
Νοε 8

ο/η Isavella έγραψε 

suggnwmh apo tote pou vghkan thleoraseis kai radiofwna olo kai ati 8a ginei thn mia legane oti 8a pesei kommhths to 2005... Pu einai o kommhths kai dn to vlepw thn allh legane oti 8a liwsoun oi pagoi alla epeidh ekanan la8ws thn xronologia to alla3ane kai eipan oti 8a ginei to meta apo peripou 45 xronia kai to kanun auto mono gia na perasei h wra tous kai gia na koroideuoun ton kosmo alla ki emeis ka8omaste kai ta pisteuoume gia na doume ti 8a ginei stis 21/12/2012 8a jumerwsei o 8eos thn mera 
??/
Νοε 12

ο/η alfa omega έγραψε 

kalimera parakolouthontas ta sxolia sas exo na po ta exis 
meletontas to thema toulaxiston 7 xronia anazitontas ti lisi kai ta aitia 
tha simfoniso me tin η ΛΙΑΝΑ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ 
pleon oi antropoi den mporoun na katanoisoun ta afisiko kai to agnosto sti zoi tous 
pleon o mithos kai i pragmatikotita exoun gini ena kai einai diskolo gia tous antropous pou den to exoun psaksi na katanoisou tin sobarotita tis katastasis 
to fenomeno eidi exi xekinisi asxeta an den to exei antilifti o antropinos nous 
den prokite gia kapio asteio san to 2000 kai ton nostradamo 
einai ena fisiko fenomeno pou tha pagmatopoiithi me poles epiptosis stin gi kai tous antropous 
auto to tragoudi pou akoute einai i mithoddia tou papakostantinou pou sinethese gia tin nasa kai kostise pano apo 2 dis draxmes iparxei sto you tube me ellinikous ipotittlous an to dite sigoura tha anatheorisete pola pragmata 
tra giati to katane mistiko? 
fantastite tora na bgoun oi kibernites tis kathe xoras kai na poun pedia irthe to telos 
xerete ti exi na gini? 
analiste tin alfabito mas kai tha katalabete pola pragmata 
fisia oi ellada tha einai to epikentro tou 2012 
tha energooiithoun ola ta perasmata alon diastaseon 
o anthropos den einai etimos na dexti tetia alagi 
tin lisi bebea gia tin epibiosi tin exo bri ma an tin apokalipso tha iparxei mgali sinxisi kai den mas xoraei olous 
auta apo emena mprabo stη ΛΙΑΝΑ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ
Νοε 12

ο/η alfa omega έγραψε 

deste kai auta kai sximatiste gnomi 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yghQ0tnqyMk 
to diko mou video 
http://www.youtube.com/user/merlin19821986#p/a/u/0/pvYQJP1HQmw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Arp1QB6g0EM&amp;;feature=fvw apo tin ΕΟΕ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZajLCxb_IA&amp;;NR=1 
i ipogeies basis gia to 2012 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1FW04ybWNk&amp;;feature=related 
epiptosis 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eK-srHRi8yA&amp;;feature=related 
Πύλες του Ανεξήγητου 
1 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCZqbuHBcYA 
2 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XwaB6T8KmA 
3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crr6FzxJ-4I 
4 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjLTVGWwJ3U 
5 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53-JmabxBJo 
6 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOffvq1WDlc 
yparxei kai ebdomo episodio ma to exaanisane an to bri kapios as to bali 
tha anebso kai tin ipolipi ereuna stadiaka!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fum4TguXSuk&amp;;feature=related
Νοε 12

ο/η alfa omega έγραψε 

kai kapia alla pragmata pou mporei na min xerate kai ta mathenete tora 
αστροπυλες 
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΘΑ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΕΡΓΟ STARGATE ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΑΣΤΡΟΠΥΛΗ.ΞΕΡΑΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΠΥΛΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ? 
ΑΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΑΡΧΑΙΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΥΚΙΑΝΟ. 
ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΣΗ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΤΙ ΕΒΛΕΠΕ ? ΑΡΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ Ή ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΚΥΕΡΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ.ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ Ο ΧΙΤΛΕΡ ΗΞΕΡΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΓΡΑΦΗ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΣΟ ΑΛΗΘΕΥΕΙ ΟΠΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΕΚΤΗΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΟΛΚΛΗΡΗ. 
ΤΩΡΑ ΑΣ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΩ ΠΩΣ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΥΛΕΣ.ΟΙ ΠΥΛΕΣ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΕΣ ΛΕΞΕΙΣ ΄\'Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΟΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΚΡΥΠΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΟΥΝ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥΝ (ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΗΞΕΡΑΝ ΟΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΔΝ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ). 
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ 12 ΠΛΑΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΠΥΛΕΣ(ΜΕΤΑΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΕΝΤΟΣ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ) ΚΑΙ 12 ΠΛΑΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΑΣΤΡΟΠΥΛΕΣ ( ΜΕΤΑΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΩΝ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ).ΚΑΘΕ 26.556 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΟ ΗΛΙΑΚΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΥΘΗΓΡΑΜΜΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΓΑΛΑΞΙΑ ΚΑΙ 12 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ Η ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΥ ΕΝΕΡΓΙΩΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΓΑΛΑΞΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΗΣΗ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΜΟΡΦΩΝ ΖΩΗΣ. ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΠΙΤΕΧΥΘΕΙ Η ΕΥΘΥΓΡΑΜΜΙΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΗΛΙΑΚΟΥ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΓΑΛΑΞΙΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ ΟΙ 12 ΑΣΤΡΟΠΥΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ 12 ΧΡΟΝΟΠΥΛΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΑΝΗΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ Η ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΑΝΑΛΗΨΕΩΣ-ΜΕΤΑΚΙΝΗΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΜΟΡΦΩΝ ΖΩΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΝΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΜΟΝΙΚΟΥ ΣΥΜΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕΤΑΒΟΥΝ ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΤΟΥ DNA ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ 12 ΕΤΩΝ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΘΗΓΡΑΜΜΗΣΗ. Η ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΑΡΜΟΝΙΚΟΥ ΣΥΜΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΗΛΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ.ΣΤΙΣ 21-12-2012 ΩΡΑ 12:12 ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ Η ΣΤΑΔΙΑΚΗ ΕΥΘΥΓΡΑΜΜΙΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΓΑΛΑΞΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΣΤΡΟΠΥΛΕΣ ΟΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΙΣ 21-12-2017 ΩΡΑ 12:12 . Η ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΕΙΘΗΚΕ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ 208.000 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΛΟΓΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΩΝ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΑΣΕΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΠΤΩΤΕΣ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΕΣ ΦΥΛΕΣ. 
ΑΡΑ ΩΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΧΟΥΝ ΑΣΤΡΟΠΥΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΟΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΝ ΜΙΛΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ 2012 ΟΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΓΑΛΞΙΑΚΗ ΕΥΘΥΓΡΑΜΜΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΛΕΙΔΩΘΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΠΥΛΕΣ. 
ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΥΛΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΙΡΑΚ,ΣΤΗΝ ΡΩΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΗ ΟΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΨΙΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΟΠΩΣ Ο ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΗ. 
edo se emas briskete stin spilia tou ntabeli opos legate tou listarxou ntabeli 
KHMAME TO BRADI KAI XIPNAO TO PROI KAI LEO MAKARI NA KANOUNE LATHOS
Νοε 12

ο/η alfa omega έγραψε 

GIA DESTE KAI AUTO!!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsM07DRNyRc
Νοε 12

ο/η alfa omega έγραψε 

kai sinexizo 
προφητείες των Μάγια 1 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAISHpoa_e4 
προφητείες των Μάγια 2 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtdZ8UmjCn8&amp;;feature=related 
προφητείες των Μάγια 3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2fwWlcyL1A&amp;;feature=related 
προφητείες των Μάγια 4 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM3wXgmnb5o&amp;;feature=related 
προφηna diabaτείες των Μάγιa 5 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uryHlETs66o&amp;;feature=related 
προφητείες των Μάγιa 6 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyKKhW7ko2c&amp;;feature=related 
προφητείες των Μάγιa 7 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMnDgvMZrfE&amp;;feature=related 
auta einai apo ekpompes tis Ε.Ρ.Τ 
etsi tha arxizete na katanoite tis alages pou tha simboun an oi ipologismi ton epistimonon einai sostoi 
mexri tote tha sinexizo na dimosieuo ta stixia pou exo silexi gia ekeini tin imera 
kathos ka sto telos ton domosieuseon ton tropo pou tha glitosoune osoi epilexoun na dialeksoun ton tolmiro tropo pou ego epelexa na briskome se paralili diastasi kai oxi stin iparxousa fisika me ton kindino kai to risko na min epistrepo na min mporo na epistreso stin torini stasi katastasi osoi kaalaban katalaban....
Νοε 12

ο/η alfa omega έγραψε 

TO IERO MAS ALFABITO 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GuryazvpzM 
otan protoxekinisa tin ereuna kai arxisa na bazo ta komatia tou pazl sti sosti thesi arxisa kai eniotha mia disforia den mporoouse o nous mou na antilifthi tin katastasi 
afou anagastika ma pao na xeraso dignomi gia tin ekfrasi kai den mporousa na anasano nomiza pos tha mino epitopou mporei na simbi kai se esas
Το σχόλιο σας
Έχετε λογαριασμό στο Pathfinder; Κάντε login.

Όνομα (απαιτείται)

Email (δε δημοσιοποιείται) 

Διεύθυνση Ιστοσελίδας 

Αποστολή επόμενων σχολίων στο email σας



Δέν επιτρέπεται η χρήση HTML tags για τα σχόλια αυτού του blog


Γράψτε τους χαρακτήρες που φαίνονται στην εικόνα




Profile

ΛΙΑΝΑ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥ

Το προφίλ μου 

Επειδή στην εποχή που ζούμε, οι αλήθειες γίναν όλες ψέμμα, σκέφτηκα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας μόνο Αλήθειες,



Το προφίλ μου 

Επισκέψεις


Αυτόνομο Blog
•nemesi.gr
Σελίδες
\"ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΥΡΑΝΙΑ\"
Chemtrails - \"χημικές ουρές\"
klika\'s place
ΒΙΒΛΙΟΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ - ΔΙΟΝ
ΒΙΟΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ
ΕΙΔΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΑΛΤΕΡ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΑΛΙΑ
ΛΕΞΙΚΟ
ΝΕΟΠΤΟΛΕΜΟΣ
ΠΛΑΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΣΚΙΑΣΗ και ΦΑΙΝΟΜΕΝΟ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΗΠΙΟΥ
ΤΟ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ
Προηγούμενα θέματα
ΟΙ ΤΡΙΑΚΟΣΙΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑΣ (Άνθρώπων ζητώ)
Η ΙΔΙΑ Η ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΤΗΣ.
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΕΙΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Η ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΗ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ VIDEO !!!
ΟΙ ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΟΙ ΔΙΣΚΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟΙ !! (ΜΕΡΟΣ 4ο)
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !! ΦΡΙΚΙΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΘΕΑΜΑ !!
ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ !!! ΖΗΤΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ !!
ΟΙ ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΟΙ ΔΙΣΚΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟΙ !! (ΜΕΡΟΣ 3ο)
ΟΙ ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΟΙ ΔΙΣΚΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟΙ !! (ΜΕΡΟΣ 2ο)
ΟΙ ΙΠΤΑΜΕΝΟΙ ΔΙΣΚΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟΙ !!!
Αναζήτηση


Subscribe Free
Add to my Page 

Powered by eSnips.com 
powered by pathfinder blogs RSS: θέματα, σχόλια

----------


## Ακροβατης

na pw oti den ta pisteuw apla to parethesa apo ena site:)

----------


## aggelikii

με καλυψαν καπως λιγο...!

----------


## Helena

> _Originally posted by aggelikii_
> ακουω ακουω διαβαζω βλεπω εργα για το τι θα γινει το 2012! ολα αυτα περι το τελος ειναι μπουρδες και αερολογιες




;);)

----------


## aggelikii

παντως*

----------


## path

ΣΟΡΥ ΚΙΟΛΑς ,(?) ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ,,,, : ΠΑΠΑΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ.GR

----------


## Ακροβατης

σημερα ειναι και ο χαρδαβελλας η σταματησε?:D
:):):)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by path_
> ΣΟΡΥ ΚΙΟΛΑς ,(?) ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ,,,, : ΠΑΠΑΡΟΛΟΓΙΑ.GR




+1000 lol





Και εγώ ΄νόμιζα ότι θα ήταν για την ταινία 2012 που είδα πρόσφατα στον κινηματογράφο...που είναι μια απίστευτη ανάμιξη παν-ηλιθιότητας, κλισέ μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει και πολύ εντυπωσιακών εφφε, όπως κάθε καλή hollywood ταινία καταστροφής :P

----------


## aggelikii

την ταινια οντως την ειδα και εγω πολυ αμερικανιααα! τελοσπαντων σημασια ομως εχει οτι ειναι βασισμενη σε γεγονοτα που λενε οτι θα γινουν....

----------


## Ακροβατης

agkeliki esi προσωπικα τι πιστευεις?

----------


## Alobar

Απ\' αυτό που καταλαβαίνω βλέποντας Χαρδαβέ αυτή τη στιγμή, μάλλον υποννοείται ότι υπάρχει ζωή στον Άρη και στάλθηκε μήνυμα μέσω Ελλάδας από τη ΝΑΣΑ... χμμμ...

;)

----------


## Ακροβατης

μεσω ελλαδας?κατσε να δω

----------


## PETRAN

μέσω cosmote?

----------


## Ακροβατης

οχι μαλλον μεσω σι γιου π χει τι φθηνοτερη χρεωση:D

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by aggelikii_
> την ταινια οντως την ειδα και εγω πολυ αμερικανιααα! τελοσπαντων σημασια ομως εχει οτι ειναι βασισμενη σε γεγονοτα που λενε οτι θα γινουν....




Ναι, δηλαδή λόγω μεγάλης ηλιακής δραστηριότητας θα μεταλλαχθούν (!!!στο hollywood μαθαίνουμε ότι μεταλλάσονται και τα σωματίδια όχι μόνο τα γωνίδια!) τα νετρίνα οδηγώντας-με κάποιο άγνωστο τρόπο που υπακούει νόμους \"εξωτικής φυσικής\"- στην μετατώπιση του φλοιού της γης (!!!) και στην άμεση μεταστροφή των γεωγραφικών πόλων (!!!και όχι μόνο των μαγνητικών...!!!)...ένα απολύτως ρεαλιστικό και επιστημονικά έγκυρο σενάριο...λολ...

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> οχι μαλλον μεσω σι γιου π χει τι φθηνοτερη χρεωση:D




χαχα νόμιζα ότι η cosmote \"φτάνει στα ποιο απόμακρα μέρη\" :P




Κοίτα, είναι λογικό όλοι αυτοί οι εξωγήινοι να προτιμούν Ελληνικές εταιρείες γιατί έχουν τα καλύτερα πακέτα. Η Vodafone-που είναι Ευρωπαική- χρεώνει \"αστροφυσικά ποσά\" :P:D

----------


## RainAndWind

\'Ερχεται το τέλος του κόσμου;Διάολε,πρέπει να τελειώσω αυτό το βιβλίο γρήγορα.
Απλά έλεος...

----------


## aggelikii

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> agkeliki esi προσωπικα τι πιστευεις?


ti να σου πω εχω μπερδευτει! πιστευω οτι καποια μεγαλη φυσικη καταστροφη θα γινει π.χ σεισμος δεν ξερω κ εγω τι αλλο και 8α σκοτωθει μεγαλος αριθμος ανθρωπων οχι ομως οτι θα ειναι το τελος του κοσμου....

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα..

Αναρωτιεμαι οσο περναει ο καιρος γιατι εγινε τοσος μεγαλος σαλος για αυτη την χρονια.Εδω και πολλα χρονια η ιστορια και ο κοσμος καταρρεει και κανεις δεν εχει αφυπνησει κανεναν.Γιατι μας τρομαζει η ημερομηνια 21/12/2012;αφου ολες αυτες οι καταστροφες γινονται τα τελευταια 15 χρονια.Μηπως μας φοβιζει γιατι θα γινουν ολα σε μια ημερα οπως λενε;...

Ειδα την ταινια.Την ειδα μονο και μονο απο περιεργια απλα για να δω αν αξιζαν τοσα εκατομμυρια που κοστισε και τα τοσα εκατομμυρια που περνουν σαν κερδος με την προβολη της.Κατα την γνωμη μου η ταινια ειχε ωραια εφε,καποιες εντυπωσιακες σκηνες αλλα δυστηχως για ακομη μια φορα δεν ηταν το εναυσμα για αφυπνιση του κοσμου.Ειχε οπως παντα υπερβολες οπως συμβαινει στις περισσοτερες αμερικανικες ταινιες με καταστραφες κλπ.Η ταινια δεν ειναι παρα μια ταινια οπως ολες οι αλλες.Μιλαει λιγο για την αιτια για το πως μπορει ο καθενας να επιβιωσει.Μας δειχνει ποιοι σωζονται και μαντεψε ποιοι...Υπαρχει μεγαλη μεριδα κοσμο εκει εξω που εχει δυνατα πιστευω.Ειναι επιρρεπης στις διαφορες αλλαγες,θρησκειες,ιδανικα. ε μια τετοια ταινια η παρανοια δεν θα αργησει να ερθει.Ειναι φρικτο να επιτρεπεται να προβαλουν μια τετοια ταινια που στην ουσια δεν μιλαει για τιποτα.Θα προτιμουσα να προβαλουν το καλο ντοκιμαντερ που εδειξε το History channel για το 2012 η καλυτερα να εισπρατταν τοση διασημοτητα τα ντοκιμαντερ για το περιβαλλον που ειναι τοσα πολλα και λενε τοσες αληθειες.Αλλα τι να πεις που ζουμε σε ενα κοσμο καπιταλιστικο και σε ενα κοσμο που ο πυρηνας ειναι το χρημα.Και για το 2000 ειπαν αλλα δεν εκανα ταινια.Και το 1700 κατι ειχαν πει για το τελος του κοσμου και αλλες τοσες ημερομηνιες αλλα δεν εκαναν ταινια.Τωρα γιατι;....Οση πιστη μας εμεινε για να επιβιωσουμε και να προσπατεψουμε τον πλανητη μας μπορει να χαθει ευκολα τωρα πια.Αν ειναι να καταστραφουμε θα το αφησουμε πιστευω.Μαας βομβαρδιζουν απο παντου.Γριππη,πολεμοι,περι αλλον και ηρθε να δεσει και το 2012.Αληθεια τι αλλο θα βρουν;...

Δεν ξερω αν πιστευω οτι μπορει να συμβει κατι τετοιο.Δεν το βρισκω παντως απιθανο.Οτι αρχιζει τελειωνει..Ολα ειναι αναλωσιμα,ακομη και η γη που ειμαστε πανω της.Δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να με καταβαλλει ο φοβος,ισως γιατι μπορει να ειναι αυτος ο κοπος τους.Να φανταστειτε στην ταινια δεν ενημερωσαν το κοσμο για τιποτα μοναχα 2 ωρες πριν.Αυτο δεν ειναι παραλογο;...τι να πεις..

Ας ζησουμε τουλαχιστο με αξιοπρεπεια για οσος χρονος μας απομενει..και αν ειναι να καταστραφουμε για ενα κοσμο καλυτερο μετα ας γινει...τι να πω...
Απλα ειναι καλα να ενημερωνομαστε απο παντου γιαυτο το θεμα.Γιατι υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι που πραγματικα επεξηγουν οτι αυτα ολα ισως να μην γινουν και γιατι.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Polarjetstream

Φυσική καταστροφή μπορεί να συμβεί ανά πάσα στιγμή, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι έγκυρες οι προβλέψεις κάποιων καιροσκόπων για το 2012.

Ένα άρθρο μου:http://anatreptikos-analysis.blogspot.com/2009/11/2012_17.html

----------


## Alterego

http://www.focusmag.gr/articles/view-article.rx?oid=407806

και αυτο ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον..

----------


## RainAndWind

Ωραία,αλλά έχουμε σκεφτεί πως αυτή η καταστροφολογία,ενδέχεται να μην είναι και τόσο αθώα,αλλά κατευθυνόμενη;Δηλαδή έχουμε μπει στη διαδικασία να σκεφτούμε πως μάλλον αν πιστέψουμε πως θα πεθάνουμε σε σύντομο χρόνο,κάποιοι από αυτή μας την αντίληψη έχουν να ωφεληθούν;

Κάποιες σκέψεις ατάκτως ερριμένες.Θα απαιτήσεις με την ίδια ζέση κοινωνικές/εργασιακές/θεσμικές αλλαγές όταν είσαι πεπεισμένος πως το βάθος χρόνου για το κέρδος από το πέρασμά τους στην πραγματικότητά σου δεν θα υπάρξει ποτέ;Δεν σου αναστέλλει αυτή η μέλλουσα και σύντομη εκ προοιμίου,κάθετη χρονική επιβολή,την χάραξη αγώνων,δε χειραγωγεί ίσως την προδιάθεση για το γλέντα,φάε,σκόρπα;Άρα δεν σε καθιστά επιρρεπή σε μορφές καταναλωτισμού άνευ ενοχοποίησης και στην αναστολή των διεκδικητικών σου δικαιωμάτων με προσχηματική μορφή το Τέλος,το Χωρίς Αύριο;

----------


## Alterego

Μπορεις αν θες να γινεις πιο σαφης γιατι δεν εχω καταλαβει και πολυ τι ακριβως θες να πεις...:)

----------


## Polarjetstream

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Ωραία,αλλά έχουμε σκεφτεί πως αυτή η καταστροφολογία,ενδέχεται να μην είναι και τόσο αθώα,αλλά κατευθυνόμενη;Δηλαδή έχουμε μπει στη διαδικασία να σκεφτούμε πως μάλλον αν πιστέψουμε πως θα πεθάνουμε σε σύντομο χρόνο,κάποιοι από αυτή μας την αντίληψη έχουν να ωφεληθούν;
> 
> Κάποιες σκέψεις ατάκτως ερριμένες.Θα απαιτήσεις με την ίδια ζέση κοινωνικές/εργασιακές/θεσμικές αλλαγές όταν είσαι πεπεισμένος πως το βάθος χρόνου για το κέρδος από το πέρασμά τους στην πραγματικότητά σου δεν θα υπάρξει ποτέ;Δεν σου αναστέλλει αυτή η μέλλουσα και σύντομη εκ προοιμίου,κάθετη χρονική επιβολή,την χάραξη αγώνων,δε χειραγωγεί ίσως την προδιάθεση για το γλέντα,φάε,σκόρπα;Άρα δεν σε καθιστά επιρρεπή σε μορφές καταναλωτισμού άνευ ενοχοποίησης και στην αναστολή των διεκδικητικών σου δικαιωμάτων με προσχηματική μορφή το Τέλος,το Χωρίς Αύριο;



Συμφωνώ μαζί σου αυτό ακριβώς πιστεύω και εγώ. Οι αφελείς άγονται και φέρονται από την άγνοια τους από διάφορους καιροσκόπους της καταστροφολογίας.

Ο θάνατος του είδους μας μπορεί να έρθει ανα πάσα στιγμή επιστημονικά, 1/20000 οι πιθανότητες να πέσει αστεροειδείς ή μετεωρίτης στη γη ανά πάσα στιγμή. Το 80% των σωμάτων είναι γνωστά και ξέρουμε ότι δεν κατευθύνονται προς τη γη ενώ το υπόλοιπο 20% άγνωστο και σκοτεινό. Από το πουθενά μπορεί να πούμε αντίο πριν καν προλάβουμε να το προβλέψουμε.

Περί της δραστηριότητας του Ήλιου, το εξηγώ ξεκάθαρα ότι δεν ισχύουν όλα αυτά που υποστηρίζουν οι προφήτες.

----------


## sunset

γριππη των χοιρων,οικονομικη κριση,αρρωστειες,πολεμοι.201 2 δεν θελει και πολυ να καταλαβουμε τι παιζει θελει λεει και καλα να δηλωσουμε τα κινητα εγω εχω φρκαρει μακαρι να γυρναγαμε πιο πισω μονο αυτο λεω θελουν να μας τρομαξουν και να μας πεθανουν με τον ιο και οσοι δεν πηγαν απο αυτο να πανε απο εμβολιο αφου ειναι επικυνδινο αυτο...το κανουν και για μιεωση του πλυθησμου του πλανητη..και που ημαστε ακομα...καλυτερα κλειστε την τβ μην σας πω και τα αυτια σας..

----------


## RainAndWind

Πανούκλα,δυσεντερία,χολέρα ,λιμοί,καταποντισμοί,σεισμ ί,τσουνάμι,λαίλαπες,
κατολισθήσεις,χιονοστιβάδ ς,και κλάμα η κυρία ρε παιδάκι μου,λολ

Ρε μη μασάτε λέμε,άστους να γαβγίζουνε.Δεν είπαμε πως ζούμε καμία ανέφελη περίοδο της ανθρωπότητας,αλλά και ποτέ δεν υπήρξε ανέφελη περίοδος.Δε σημαίνει πως επειδή κάποιοι αρέσκονται στο φαρινάπ της είδησης,θα την καταπιούμε εμείς και θα πούμε και τι ωραία που φουσκώνει το κέικ.:P:P

----------


## Alterego

Ετσι συμφωνω...μην μασαμε!!Νομιζω ειναι καιρος να μιλησει επιτελους ο λαος και να τους τιναξει ολους στον αερα..
Μονο ο λαος μπορει να σωσει την ανθρωποτητα!!! Τι κεικ ειναι ; Μυριζει ομορφα παντως :) αντε καλη μας ημερα!!!!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλημέρα!:):)

----------


## sunset

αφου μας φοβουνται γιαυτο τα κανουνε και φυσικα εχουμε δυναμη απλα θελουν ΚΑΙ να μας κανουν να μαλωνουμε μπας κοιμηθουμε και αλλο και δεν κανουμε τιποτα..τωρα λεει θα γινει μεταλλαξη του ιου μπας και δεν πεθανουν ολοι και μεινει κανεις..γκρρ

----------


## Winston_man

> _Originally posted by aggelikii_
> ακουω ακουω διαβαζω βλεπω εργα για το τι θα γινει το 2012! εχω επιρεαστει! με ενδιαφερει πολυ το θεμα αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ακριβως θα γινει... απλα καποιες φυσικες καταστροφες που θα σκοτωσουν πολυ κοσμο η το τελος για ολους? γνωριζεται τιποτα περισσοτερο η ολα αυτα περι το τελος ειναι μπουρδες και αερολογιες???


Δυστυχως ειναι αερολογιες παπαρολογιες. Πολυ θα γουσταρα να ταν σταληθεια το τελος του κοσμου και κατι δισεκατομυρια να εξολοθρευτουν αλλα δυστυχως ειναι ολα μπουρδες. Οπως με τη λεγομενη \"συντελεια\" του 2000.

----------


## Orion

Το 2012 ειναι σημαντική ημερομηνία.
Ομως καμια σχέση με καταστροφες δεν εχει. Καποιοι ανθρωποι θα καταλάβουν τη διαφορά αλλά στο φυσικο κοσμο μας δε θα αλλαξει τιποτα τουλαχιστον εκεινη τη στιγμη . Καμια σχεση με καταστροφες ομως και οτι λενε.Κατα μια αποψη τίποτα δε θα γίνει

----------


## RainAndWind

Για ποιο λόγο είναι σημαντική περισσότερο από-αναφέρω τυχαία-το 1968,το 1976,το 1983 ή το 1999?:P

----------


## katatonia

το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα του ανθρωπου ειναι να κανει υποθεσεις και το χειροτερο απολλα ειναι οτι τις επιβαιβεωνει κιολας!

----------


## anoiksi

θελουν να εξολοθρεψουν ανθρωπους και μας προετοιμαζουν με τετοια εργα....υπερπληθυσμος....προσ οχη....θα πεθανεις για να εχουν να φανε οι πλουσιοι...Μεχρι και στο εργο μας δειχνουν ποιοι εχουν την δυνατοτητα να επιζησουν χωρις ντροπη....εμεις εχουμε την δυναμη στα χερια μας, γιαυτο μην εθελοτυφλητε...

Ερωτηση προς συζητηση: 

Εφοσον μπορουν και κανουν κυματα και αλλα καιρικα φαινομενα στο εργαστηριο, δεν μπορουν να φτιαξουν τσουναμι και γριππες και αλλα τετοια πραγματα???

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα!!
Φυσικα και μπορουν να τα φτιαξουν και αλλα τοσα που δεν ξερουμε σαν μικρα ανθρωπακια!
Αλλα αν οντως ολα αυτα προερχονται απο την φυση;Αν δεν ειναι τεχνικα;..
Ναι ενταξει,κανουν πολλα και θα κανουν ακομη..και εγω πιστευω οτι ολος αυτος ο πανικος του 2012 ειναι φτιαγμενος.Δεν αναφερονται ιστορικα και συντονισμενα για καποιες λυσεις,στοχευουν μοναχα τον πανικο και θα το κανουν ακομη περισσοτερο οσο θα πλησιαζει ο καιρος.Οπως ειδαμε και με την ταινια που κατα εμενα δεν επρεπε να προβληθει μια τετοια ταινια.Κι αν ολα αυτα τα συμβαντα θα ειναι τεχνικα εμεις τι θεση θα παρουμε;πως θα ανατρεψουμε κατι τετοιο;

----------


## vince

Από το site του CNN.

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/showbiz/2009/11/16/wynter.doomsday.followers.cnn

Η παρουσιάστρια ξεκινάει το θέμα με τα εξής λόγια: *Its amazing how many people are buying into this 2012 theory* 

Το οποίο σημαίνει -&gt; είναι απίστευτο το πόσο πουλάει το παραμύθι 2012 σε πάρα πολλούς ανθρώπους.

Γράφονται πολλά.. 

..για καταστροφολογίες, θεωρίες συνωμοσίας, μετεωρίτες, συμπαντικές δυνάμεις....

..καθώς και για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο εξαλείφτηκαν οι δεινόσαυροι. Ενδιαφέρον είναι και οι (πιο πρόσφατες) μελέτες/ έρευνες/ ανακαλύψεις της παλαιοντολογίας , το σύνορο Τ-Κ του πλανήτη, ο αρχοσαυρικός σκελετός και η κυρίαρχη μορφή ζωής που επικρατούσε στην Γη πριν τους δεινοσαύρους ... θεωρίες πάντως, χωρίς ξεκάθαρα/ απόλυτα συμπεράσματα.

Η ζωή κάνει κύκλους, λογικό είναι ο άνθρωπος να μην ζει για πάντα σε αυτόν τον πλανήτη, αλλά δεν θα γινόταν να την εκτιμήσουμε διαφορετικά.

Μια ενδιαφέρον \"ανεξάρτητη\" ιδεολογία (πως λέμε alternative rock) εδώ:

Παγγαία
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A0%CE%B1%CE%B3%CE%B3%CE%B1%CE%AF%CE%B1

Ζωντανός πλανήτης (συλλογική ύπαρξη)
http://www.meditationiseasy.com/app/Gaia.htm
Organisms alter their environment.

[i]Όλες αυτές τις τιτανικές αλλαγές υποδεικνύουν πως ο πλανήτης μας είναι μια ζωντανή οντότητα, πάνω στην οποία τίποτα δεν μπορεί να μείνει στατικό. Tα πάντα εξελίσσονται, κινούνται σε μια αέναη εναλλαγή, αναδιαπλάθονται και αναμορφώνονται, πιέζοντας τη βιόσφαιρα να εξελιχθεί σε τελειότερες μορφές ύπαρξης, περισσότερο περίπλοκες και ικανές στη συμβιωτική σχέση, μορφές που χτίζουν σταδιακά την ιστορία της ζωής πάνω στον πλανήτη.\"

----------


## mstrouf

χαχα.. καλο κ αυτο, δεν με \'χει επηρεασει καθολου ομως!
μα την αληθεια ειναι ειδικες ομαδες ανθρωπων αυτες που επηρεαζονται αμεσα (π.χ. θρησκευτικες ή δεν ξέρω κ γω τι);
απο παλαιοτερους θα ακουσεις οτι εχει ερθει η συντελεια πανω απο 3-4 φορες.. τωρα η ταινια για να περασεις την ωρα σου κ να μεινεις με το ζησανε αυτοι καλα κ μεις καλυτερα, καλη ειναι. αλλα κ η συντελεια να ρχοταν γιατι τοσος πανικος; θα μας γλιτωνε απ τη βρωμα τουτου τον κοσμου..λολ

----------


## Θεοφανία

...και όπως λέει και ο Λαζόπουλος, \"αν γίνει στη Γλυφάδα εγώ δεν έρχομαι...............\"\"\"\"

----------


## RainAndWind

LOL!!!Γαμάτο:P:P

----------

